# Stokes new DNR Chief



## Gabrielle

Visit the link in Tom Morang's post to the FREEP. It explains the new departments/divisions ... Quality of Life ... *** does that have to do with natural resources? 

And be sure to read all the comments there too - some are funny, some spot on, others stupid. 

So much for change. Looks like more of the samo-samo.


----------



## Riva

Whit1 said:


> I asked a friend who is somewhat in the know about Mr. Stokes and this was his response:
> 
> _"He was Parks Chief, Law Enforcement Chief, Legislative Liaison and currently Science and Policy Director for the department. He's been planning on retiring for a while now but they keep moving him to new positions to deal with problems in the department. Department staff right now are very stressed because of the recombination and now re-split and early retirements. Rodney brings stability."_


Read the cardboard placard...."One minute":lol:


----------



## plugger

Is he also the giant foam finger guy?


----------



## bradymsu

Rodney Stokes is an excellent choice for the next DNR director. And I'm very happy that we can go back to calling it DNR. I worked for Rodney briefly 16 years ago when I was a student assistant with the DNR on state park concessions. I have also worked with him in his role as legislative liaison and now as Science and Policy director. He has a very solid knowledge of the department's structure, history and policy issues, likely better than anyone. As others have mentioned, he's also very easy to get along with. He tends to be rather agreeable and when he disagrees with someone he is respectful and explanatory about the reasons why. As far as the hook and bullet thing goes and an academic background in wildlife management, Rodney Stokes has more academic background in natural resource management through his experience managing natural resources over the past 33 years than those of us who have a degree in the field. And even more importantly, he has the administrative and political experience vital to the role of DNR director. He shouldn't be judged as "more of the same" until he's had an opportunity to demonstrate his agenda for reform. He's had a lot of time to develop it. With both Rodney Stokes as director and Russ Mason as Wildlife chief, I think we'll be pleased with the changes we see from the DNR in the coming months.


----------



## bentduck

Whit1 said:


> I asked a friend who is somewhat in the know about Mr. Stokes and this was his response:
> 
> _"He was Parks Chief, Law Enforcement Chief, Legislative Liaison and currently Science and Policy Director for the department. He's been planning on retiring for a while now but they keep moving him to new positions to deal with problems in the department. Department staff right now are very stressed because of the recombination and now re-split and early retirements. Rodney brings stability."_


Or he is simply going to ramp up his income level to get the very most out of his pension benefit upon retirement. This is a not so secret tactic of those in the public sector and I don't blame him one bit... might as well jump on the gravy train while he still can. JMHO.


----------



## codybear

The news also reported last night that Snyder will be putting a "super cabinet" in place to over see everything..

CB


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Brady for that update. It is very encouraging to hear this from you.


----------



## Riva

To Governor-elect Rick Snyder:

Dear Sir,

Congratulations of your election last November and I wish you good luck.

It has come to my attention that a vacancy has been created surrounding a key position within the State government as a result of some recent appointments and reorganization efforts initiated by your team. I am specifically referencing the position within the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) referred to as "the cardboard sign guy". This, if you are unaware, is the individual who, during public comments taken during the monthly NRC meetings, reminds individuals that their allotted time is soon to expire. 

This is a key position because otherwise, those two ladies from Brighton who show up every month and hate the gun range at Island Lake Park, would go on talking forever. Or, people from the UP would go on babbling about wolves, lack of deer and generally being under-appreciated by the LP. So needless to say, it is a key job and I would like to apply for it.

In order to do my part, I will work for less than the previous cardboard sign guy was paid--just so long as my annual income is not south of 100K (plus benny's and pension). And, even though I live downstate, I will wear thematic apparel that calls out various locales within Michigan during every meeting (see attached picture). 

Finally, I believe there will be little or no learning curve for me to become acclimated to this new job. Again, from the same picture, you can see that I have already become proficient in this important skill-set.

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,

Riva


----------



## bentduck

Riva said:


> To Governor-elect Rick Snyder:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Congratulations of your election last November and I wish you good luck.
> 
> It has come to my attention that a vacancy has been created surrounding a key position within the State government as a result of some recent appointments and reorganization efforts initiated by your team. I am specifically referencing the position within the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) referred to as "the cardboard sign guy". This, if you are unaware, is the individual who, during public comments taken during the monthly NRC meetings, reminds individuals that their allotted time is soon to expire.
> 
> This is a key position because otherwise, those two ladies from Brighton who show up every month and hate the gun range at Island Lake Park, would go on talking forever. Or, people from the UP would go on babbling about wolves, lack of deer and generally being under-appreciated by the LP. So needless to say, it is a key job and I would like to apply for it.
> 
> In order to do my part, I will work for less than the previous cardboard sign guy was paid--just so long as my annual income is not south of 100K (plus benny's and pension). And, even though I live downstate, I will wear thematic apparel that calls out various locales within Michigan during every meeting (see attached picture).
> 
> Finally, I believe there will be little or no learning curve for me to become acclimated to this new job. Again, from the same picture, you can see that I have already become proficient in this important skill-set.
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Riva



Not bad....learn how to talk out of both sides of your mouth and you could be VP of the United states with that skill set. :lol:


----------



## Skinner 2

Make a new sign as you failed the lettering part. Lower case i and then inlarged to match the reast of the upper case letters.

Even with that Riva you still get my vote!

Funny the name rang a bell with me but I couln't place the face. Now with Riva's input I know who the guy is.:lol:

Skinner


----------



## Tom Morang

Gov.-elect Snyder names Dan Wyant group executive of DEQ, DNR and Agriculture & Rural Development


LANSING, MI  Governor-elect Rick Snyder today gave the first glimpse of how his vision to reinvent Michigan will take shape as he announced that Dan Wyant will be his group executive for Quality of Life, a new role that will bring a more streamlined business management model to state government for the departments of Environmental Quality, Natural Resources, and Agriculture & Rural Development.

Governor-elect Snyder also announced that Keith Creagh will head the Department of Agriculture & Rural Development and Rodney Stokes will serve as director of the Department of Natural Resources. Wyant will also serve as director of the Department of Environmental Quality in addition to his role as group executive.

Reinventing Michigan means reinventing how state government is organized to provide exceptional value to the taxpayers and citizens it serves, Governor-elect Snyder said. Dan, Keith and Rodney bring exceptional private and public sector experience to this new management model which will allow departments to function better and take successful practices from the private sector and put them to work in government.

This new group executive model will mean that the current Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment will be split back into separately functioning departments of Environmental Quality and Natural Resources. The governor-elect will issue executive orders after January 1, 2011, to reconstitute these two departments. This reorganization will allow the DEQ and DNR to better focus on their core missions than the currently constituted super-sized DNRE is able.

I am excited at the opportunity to help Governor-elect Snyder reinvent Michigan and about creating a new government management model that will improve the services it provides residents and businesses, Wyant said. I am honored to be part of a dynamic team focused on implementing customer service-orientated government.

The expansion of the Department of Agriculture & Rural Development recognizes the importance of agriculture as Michigans second-leading industry and the roles farming and agri-business play in strengthening the states rural communities through economic development and stewardship of its natural resources.

As part of this organizational restructuring, agency and department directors will report to their respective group executive, who will report directly to the governor. Governor-elect Snyder will announce the other group executives as he finalizes his remaining appointments in the coming weeks.

About Dan Wyant
Wyant currently is the president and chief operating officer of the Edward Lowe Foundation, which promotes entrepreneurship and helps second-stage business owners accelerate growth for their companies, a position hes held since 2005. Prior to that, he served as director of the Michigan Department of Agriculture in the administrations of Governors John Engler, a Republican, and Jennifer Granholm, a Democrat. Wyant serves on the Board of Directors of the Nature Conservancy, Michigan. Wyant holds a bachelor's degree in food systems management from Michigan State University and an MBA from American University in Washington, D.C.

About Keith Creagh
Creagh has held several leadership roles in state government and the private sector. He currently is director of industry affairs and Hacco operations at Neogen Corporation. Creagh joined the Michigan Department of Agriculture in 1974 as an inspector and rose in positions of responsibility throughout his 33-year career at the department, ultimately serving as chief deputy director and deputy director of land use. Creagh holds a bachelors degree in forestry from Michigan Technological University.

About Rodney Stokes
Stokes began his professional career with DNR in 1977 and held leadership positions at the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund program, Grants Administration, and then as director of the Parks and Recreation Division from 1997 to 2002. Stokes also served as interim director and deputy director of the Detroit Recreation Department, and as director of the Gainesville, Fla., Recreation and Parks Department. Stokes returned to the Michigan DNR in 2004 where he served as its legislative liaison, chief of staff, and chief of its office of science and policy. Stokes has a bachelors degree in recreation administration from Tennessee State University and masters degree in parks and recreation resources from Michigan State University.


----------



## Goosenoose

I would think splitting the 2 org. into their own entities can only be a good thing. In his statement (Snyder) last night he put an emphasis on the importance of MI natural resources and tourism something Jen lost track of. Hey who knows maybe in the future people will travel to MI to shoot big bucks!!


----------



## bentduck

I sure hope they hurry up and post a picture of him with a dead pheasant, rabbit or something so we can all rest asured he is a sportsman :lol:

I can only assume he is posing now as we speak.


----------



## bentduck

OK...I have poked enough fun at this guy and that probably is not fair. He was asked to serve and he is going to take the position...Again, I don't blame him, maybe he won't do a bad job.

I just think this govenor missed an opportunity to build a bridge between a whole lot of disgruntled Michigan Sportsman by making a safe choice instead of the right choice for the people who pay for all this through hunting, fishing and trapping license sales. Snyder isn't going to be praised by many in the outdoor community over this selection IMO.


----------



## fairfax1

From a poster above: _"I just think this govenor missed an opportunity to *build a bridge* between a whole lot of disgruntled Michigan Sportsman by making a safe choice instead of the right choice for the people who pay for all this through hunting, fishing and trapping license sales. Snyder isn't going to be praised by many in the outdoor community over this selection IMO.'_

A bridge too far. 

Bentduck, Michigan's hookn'bullet fans are always disgruntled, always complaining, alway dissatisfied. Has it ever been any different? 

For every micro-group who can sit back and say "I'm happy now".....there are platoons of whiners to take their place over one issue or another. 

I don't know Rodney Stokes from Cisco Kid........but I'm trying to imagine taking on a new responsibility, a big responsibility, and being subject to the snide-ness we can read just on this single thread. ........ 

That's one of the 'challenges' of being a public servant --- every guy who ever buys a single hunt/fish license thinks he has an informed opinion --generally in the form of ridicule ---that he can lay on the public servant.

If we in the private sector had to face publicly published ridicule whenever we took on more responsibility or even made an everyday 'oopsie' ......... well, life would be slog. 

We can heed BradyMSU. He has experience with the guy and he's offered an informed opinion. Mr.Stokes gets a honeymoon in my eyes.


----------



## Whit1

fairfax1 said:


> From a poster above: _"I just think this govenor missed an opportunity to *build a bridge* between a whole lot of disgruntled Michigan Sportsman by making a safe choice instead of the right choice for the people who pay for all this through hunting, fishing and trapping license sales. Snyder isn't going to be praised by many in the outdoor community over this selection IMO.'_
> 
> A bridge too far.
> 
> Bentduck, Michigan's hookn'bullet fans are always disgruntled, always complaining, alway dissatisfied. Has it ever been any different?
> 
> For every micro-group who can sit back and say "I'm happy now".....there are platoons of whiners to take their place over one issue or another.
> 
> I don't know Rodney Stokes from Cisco Kid........but I'm trying to imagine taking on a new responsibility, a big responsibility, and being subject to the snide-ness we can read just on this single thread. ........
> 
> That's one of the 'challenges' of being a public servant --- every guy who ever buys a single hunt/fish license thinks he has an informed opinion --generally in the form of ridicule ---that he can lay on the public servant.
> 
> If we in the private sector had to face publicly published ridicule whenever we took on more responsibility or even made an everyday 'oopsie' ......... well, life would be slog.
> 
> We can heed BradyMSU. He has experience with the guy and he's offered an informed opinion. Mr.Stokes gets a honeymoon in my eyes.


Once more some _Factx _are laid laid out_ Fairly!_

One exception that I'd make to the above commentary is FFX1's use of the phrase "informed opinion". All too often far too many are informed by keeping close counsel with those who gather at the local gossip trough and feed off a tiresome menu of rumor, misinformation, and myth.


----------



## Tom Morang

fairfax1 said:


> From a poster above: _"I just think this govenor missed an opportunity to *build a bridge* between a whole lot of disgruntled Michigan Sportsman by making a safe choice instead of the right choice for the people who pay for all this through hunting, fishing and trapping license sales. Snyder isn't going to be praised by many in the outdoor community over this selection IMO.'_
> 
> A bridge too far.
> 
> Bentduck, Michigan's hookn'bullet fans are always disgruntled, always complaining, alway dissatisfied. Has it ever been any different?
> 
> For every micro-group who can sit back and say "I'm happy now".....there are platoons of whiners to take their place over one issue or another.
> 
> I don't know Rodney Stokes from Cisco Kid........but I'm trying to imagine taking on a new responsibility, a big responsibility, and being subject to the snide-ness we can read just on this single thread. ........
> 
> That's one of the 'challenges' of being a public servant --- every guy who ever buys a single hunt/fish license thinks he has an informed opinion --generally in the form of ridicule ---that he can lay on the public servant.
> 
> If we in the private sector had to face publicly published ridicule whenever we took on more responsibility or even made an everyday 'oopsie' ......... well, life would be slog.
> 
> We can heed BradyMSU. He has experience with the guy and he's offered an informed opinion. Mr.Stokes gets a honeymoon in my eyes.



I agree! Lets give the man an open welcome and allow him the opportunity to regroup the Department and do whats best for the resource. He is familiar with and has experience in most all of the divisions within the DNR as far as I know and should be given our support.

tm


----------



## Ranger Ray

Always give the new guy the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bentduck

*We can heed Brady MSU. He has experience with the guy and he's offered an informed opinion. Mr.Stokes gets a honeymoon in my eyes*

Honeymoon with an incredibly obnoxiuos pension. The public sector is out of control and having a Lansing insider act as your fiscal borometer in all things DNR related is funny. I think even Joel S. woud agree with me on this one. (sorry Brady... gotta' disagree with your assesment.)


----------



## Spanky

Tom Morang said:


> I agree! Lets give the man an open welcome and allow him the opportunity to regroup the Department and do whats best for the resource. He is familiar with and has experience in most all of the divisions within the DNR as far as I know and should be given our support.
> 
> tm



exactly!


----------



## Whit1

Riva said:


> To Governor-elect Rick Snyder:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Congratulations of your election last November and I wish you good luck.
> 
> It has come to my attention that a vacancy has been created surrounding a key position within the State government as a result of some recent appointments and reorganization efforts initiated by your team. I am specifically referencing the position within the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) referred to as "the cardboard sign guy". This, if you are unaware, is the individual who, during public comments taken during the monthly NRC meetings, reminds individuals that their allotted time is soon to expire.
> 
> This is a key position because otherwise, those two ladies from Brighton who show up every month and hate the gun range at Island Lake Park, would go on talking forever. Or, people from the UP would go on babbling about wolves, lack of deer and generally being under-appreciated by the LP. So needless to say, it is a key job and I would like to apply for it.
> 
> In order to do my part, I will work for less than the previous cardboard sign guy was paid--just so long as my annual income is not south of 100K (plus benny's and pension). And, even though I live downstate, I will wear thematic apparel that calls out various locales within Michigan during every meeting (see attached picture).
> 
> Finally, I believe there will be little or no learning curve for me to become acclimated to this new job. Again, from the same picture, you can see that I have already become proficient in this important skill-set.
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Riva


 
Nice post BabyCakes!..........:evil:


----------



## solohunter

bentduck said:


> I sure hope they hurry up and post a picture of him with a dead pheasant, rabbit or something so we can all rest asured he is a sportsman :lol:
> 
> I can only assume he is posing now as we speak.


would a canadian do???


----------



## PWood

solohunter said:


> would a canadian do???


Posing with a dead Canadian? I don't think so. 
The dead pheasant or rabbit would go over a lot better. JMHO


----------



## bentduck

PWood said:


> Posing with a dead Canadian? I don't think so.
> The dead pheasant or rabbit would go over a lot better. JMHO


:lol: I will compromise..maybe he at least hunted chipmunks with a sling shot as a kid... something


----------



## solohunter

Not a dead canadian,,, A live one whille shes still in office??


----------



## Robbymi

info Rod Stokes

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Rod/Stokes


----------



## MOODMagazine

We've got a two-part video interview with the new Director on MichiganOutofDoors.com.

For what it's worth, my personal experience with Rodney has been fairly limited. But I tend to agree with Brady on this one -- and isn't that something!?!? Just kidding, Brady's a sharp guy.

I did a radio interview with Mike Avery and he asked me about Rodney and my comments were something like this: He's a good person -- and that can go a long way in a public sector position. I don't feel like Rodney would lie to us or intentionally mislead us. He has a strong hunting/fishing background, growing up in Georgia the outdoors was something he was very active in. He does have great history with the DNR and with the merger and now the split of the departments, that's going to be an important trait.

He may or may not be any good as a Director. But he will treat us with respect and he does respect the position he's in. That says something about his character in my opinion.

I'm just an Eaton County ******* for the most part. But honesty and integrity are traits that I value and maybe that's too simplistic a view for some people. But I say give the man a chance and then we can judge him. 

I'm sure BentDuck will now revert to his standard "MUCC is just sucking up to the DNR" mode -- not sure that he really knows what else to do. But if anyone thinks MUCC has been anything but on the DNR's butt for a number of issues recently, you're wrong. My statement has nothing to do with "loving" the DNR. In fact, you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone that has been more publicly critical of a number of DNR decisions than I've been -- or MUCC has been in recent years. This is simply a statement that sometimes you need to be willing to let someone succeed or fail before you start casting stones unless you have some pretty hard, factual evidence to support your position.


----------

